# Better or Worse?  The  Eyes have it!



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2020)

*SPLAT!.......




*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2020)

GREAT.......


----------



## Treacle (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 30, 2020)

I was being watched... I think Luna the cat thought I couldn’t see her


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2020)

Simon, my daughter’s cat


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 5, 2020)

Me and my friend Julia goofing off


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

Futurama hypnotoad.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)

Tish said:


> View attachment 139630


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

View attachment 139773


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

*That look.

*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2020)

Watch for Weird Weather!


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2020)

HAPPY NEW EYES!


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

*Sigh* Even the dog is rolling his eyes.


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)




----------

